# Identificar partes de exitador de FM



## asterión (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola amigos, tenia curiosidad sobre como se veia por dentro uno de estos transmisores en FM "profesionales", y encontre esta imagen por ahi. A ver si me ayudan a descubrir que cosa es cada una de estas partes.







Para empezar me parece reconocer al lado derecho toda la zona de ingreso de energia y su transformacion y filtrado con "sendos condensadores", luego (hacia la izquierda) esta el PLL? me parece por los switchs, a continuacion creo que es el oscilador, luego del cual me parece que todo lo demas es practicamente amplificadores, expcepto uno que me parece que fuera un filtro pasabanda.
A ver si me des asnan...


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 3, 2010)

Aver si sirve mi ayuda


----------



## asterión (Feb 3, 2010)

Excelente, nada mas que decir compadre... al menos veo que no estaba tan lejos!!!


----------



## tercules (Dic 14, 2015)

interesante tu transmisor. podría indica que integrados lleva el modulo pll


----------

